# Big Wednesday - West Coast Surf Goes Off!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Well, maybe not _that_ big, but after the Winter we've just had, good reason to get excited. April 11th usually means season over...

Anyways, check out my first _real_ pics with the Canon 400mm f/5.6L!

Click on each thumbnail, first for medium and then again for 1152 x 768...


----------



## Alvizzo913 (Oct 14, 2005)

As usual, looking very good, Jon! I like #1 and #7 the best.


----------



## XMN (Feb 1, 2007)

I was at Redondo Beach today and it was crazy, I am not a surfer but they were out in droves. Kind of funny guys were saying they called in sick when the word got out about the waves today.

No pics but I would have if I had a camera on me at the time, it looked crazy out there.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Jon, this is happening in Newport Beach...


----------



## Brent P (Sep 14, 2005)

*I Loved That Movie*

:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

This is The Wedge taken today. Crazy boggie boarders!
:loco:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

An alternative way to ride...

Hmmm... No wetsuit needed. Plenty of insulation...










Check out this brave little youngster:


----------



## Alvizzo913 (Oct 14, 2005)

Jon said:


> An alternative way to ride...
> 
> Hmmm... No wetsuit needed. Plenty of insulation...


Jev tried surfing today?  :lmao: :angel:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Finally, after some 5,000 or so shutter clicks, I'm starting to get it...


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

NIce work Jon!


----------

